# PCGH 02/2019 (#220): Mit 10 × RTX 2080, i9-9980XE, 4 Ryzen-Boards, DDR4-Kits mit RGB, Gehäuse unter 100 Euro, Freesync vs G-Sync, Speichertechnologie



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH 02/2019 (#220): Mit 10 × RTX 2080, i9-9980XE, 4 Ryzen-Boards, DDR4-Kits mit RGB, Gehäuse unter 100 Euro, Freesync vs G-Sync, Speichertechnologie HAMR, So funktioniert ein Netzteil u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Master of Orion*


				Die PCGH 02/2019 mit folgenden Artikeln: 10 × Geforce RTX 2080 im Vergleich, Test und Tuning Core i9-9980XE, 4 Ryzen-Boards im Test, 5 DDR4-Kits mit RGB, 6 Gehäuse unter 100 Euro, Freesync vs. G-Sync, Systemanforderungen kritisch geprüft, Speichertechnologie HAMR, So funktioniert ein Netzteil u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Master of Orion


				Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH 02/2019 (#220): Mit 10 × RTX 2080, i9-9980XE, 4 Ryzen-Boards, DDR4-Kits mit RGB, Gehäuse unter 100 Euro, Freesync vs G-Sync, Speichertechnologie HAMR, So funktioniert ein Netzteil u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Master of Orion*


----------



## alalcoolj (27. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PCGH 02/2019 (#220): Mit 10 × RTX 2080, i9-9980XE, 4 Ryzen-Boards, DDR4-Kits mit RGB, Gehäuse unter 100 Euro, Freesync vs G-Sync, Speichertechnologie HAMR, So funktioniert ein Netzteil u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Master of Orion*

Die AM4 Mainboard, RAM und SSD-Tests sowie freesync vs G-Sync klingen schonmal spannend.

Wann kommen denn die 2018er-Hefte als PDF-Archiv auf der Heft-DVD? Ist das noch geplant?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PCGH 02/2019 (#220): Mit 10 × RTX 2080, i9-9980XE, 4 Ryzen-Boards, DDR4-Kits mit RGB, Gehäuse unter 100 Euro, Freesync vs G-Sync, Speichertechnologie HAMR, So funktioniert ein Netzteil u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Master of Orion*

Moin!

Dein Timing mit dieser Frage ist perfekt, denn die DVD-Ausgabe der 02/2019 enthält deinen Wunsch.  Ich habe diese Info mal eben im verlinkten Artikel etwas hervorgehoben.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## BorisYellnikoff (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PCGH 02/2019 (#220): Mit 10 × RTX 2080, i9-9980XE, 4 Ryzen-Boards, DDR4-Kits mit RGB, Gehäuse unter 100 Euro, Freesync vs G-Sync, Speichertechnologie HAMR, So funktioniert ein Netzteil u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Master of Orion*

Ich kann die Ausgabe 02/2019 leider nicht im Shop abrufen. 

Sie wird mir nicht zum Download angeboten.

Der News nach erschien die Digitalausgabe doch bereits am 28. Dezember?

Edit: Habe gerade (31.12.2018) mit dem Computec Kundenservice telefoniert. Dort weiss man nichts von einem Erscheinungstermin 28.12.2018 für die digitale Ausgabe der PCGH 02/2019.
Man hat zudem versucht, mich in die "Digitalabteilung" zu verbinden, die war aber nicht erreichbar. Mein Anliegen wird aber weitergeleitet. 
Naja, ich werde nicht die letzten Stunden in diesem Jahr damit verbringen, mich zu ärgern.

Wünsche allen einen angenehmen Jahreswechsel!

Edit2: Sie ist da, sie ist da! (02.01.2019)


----------



## dwolf74 (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PCGH 02/2019 (#220): Mit 10 × RTX 2080, i9-9980XE, 4 Ryzen-Boards, DDR4-Kits mit RGB, Gehäuse unter 100 Euro, Freesync vs G-Sync, Speichertechnologie HAMR, So funktioniert ein Netzteil u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Master of Orion*



BorisYellnikoff schrieb:


> Ich kann die Ausgabe 02/2019 leider nicht im Shop abrufen.
> 
> Sie wird mir nicht zum Download angeboten.
> 
> Der News nach erschien die Digitalausgabe doch bereits am 28. Dezember?





Hallo,
habe leider das gleiche problem

gruß


----------



## Chinaquads (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PCGH 02/2019 (#220): Mit 10 × RTX 2080, i9-9980XE, 4 Ryzen-Boards, DDR4-Kits mit RGB, Gehäuse unter 100 Euro, Freesync vs G-Sync, Speichertechnologie HAMR, So funktioniert ein Netzteil u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Master of Orion*

Im Heft hat sich wohl ein Fehler eingeschlichen.

Die Gigabyte 2080 Gaming OC wird mit einem Powerlimit maximiert ( 108% ) mit 245 Watt angegeben.

Out of the Box hat sie ein Powerlimit von etwa 245 Watt.

In Wirklichkeit sind es jedoch knapp 300 Watt ( 122% ) mit dem aktuellsten Bios ( erschienen am 27.09.2018 )

Mit dem Powertarget sollte eine bessere Platzierung im Test möglich sein.

Ja ok, ich besitze sie zudem selber xD


----------



## Khabarak (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: PCGH 02/2019 (#220): Mit 10 × RTX 2080, i9-9980XE, 4 Ryzen-Boards, DDR4-Kits mit RGB, Gehäuse unter 100 Euro, Freesync vs G-Sync, Speichertechnologie HAMR, So funktioniert ein Netzteil u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Master of Orion*

Gibt es schon einen Termin für den versprochenen Nachtest der ASUS Strix Soar Soundkarte?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: PCGH 02/2019 (#220): Mit 10 × RTX 2080, i9-9980XE, 4 Ryzen-Boards, DDR4-Kits mit RGB, Gehäuse unter 100 Euro, Freesync vs G-Sync, Speichertechnologie HAMR, So funktioniert ein Netzteil u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Master of Orion*

Moin!



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Im Heft hat sich wohl ein Fehler eingeschlichen.
> 
> Die Gigabyte 2080 Gaming OC wird mit einem Powerlimit maximiert ( 108% ) mit 245 Watt angegeben.
> 
> ...



Kurios, denn mittlerweile sind wir es gewöhnt, dass Hardware bei Erscheinen nicht final ist. BIOS-Checks beim Hersteller gehören daher (leider) zur Tagesordnung. Insofern kam das zum Testzeitpunkt aktuelle BIOS zum Einsatz. Du hast garantiert das neueste aufgespielt? Oder war das gar schon drauf? Eine veränderte Boardpower ändert leider die komplette Charakteristik. Sehe ich mir ASAP an, das Muster liegt noch im Lab. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ArktosFFM (5. Januar 2019)

*AW: PCGH 02/2019 (#220): Mit 10 × RTX 2080, i9-9980XE, 4 Ryzen-Boards, DDR4-Kits mit RGB, Gehäuse unter 100 Euro, Freesync vs G-Sync, Speichertechnologie HAMR, So funktioniert ein Netzteil u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Master of Orion*

Oh mein Gott, 6 neue Gehäuse im Test 
Mein Gehäuse-Fetisch wird wieder bedient -  wird Montag besorgt !


----------



## facehugger (5. Januar 2019)

*AW: PCGH 02/2019 (#220): Mit 10 × RTX 2080, i9-9980XE, 4 Ryzen-Boards, DDR4-Kits mit RGB, Gehäuse unter 100 Euro, Freesync vs G-Sync, Speichertechnologie HAMR, So funktioniert ein Netzteil u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Master of Orion*

10 RTX 2080 im Heft? Gekauft, nicht das ich vorhätte...

Gruß


----------



## Gurdi (5. Januar 2019)

*AW: PCGH 02/2019 (#220): Mit 10 × RTX 2080, i9-9980XE, 4 Ryzen-Boards, DDR4-Kits mit RGB, Gehäuse unter 100 Euro, Freesync vs G-Sync, Speichertechnologie HAMR, So funktioniert ein Netzteil u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Master of Orion*

Mein Focus liegt auf dem Sync Artikel.


----------



## der_yappi (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: PCGH 02/2019 (#220): Mit 10 × RTX 2080, i9-9980XE, 4 Ryzen-Boards, DDR4-Kits mit RGB, Gehäuse unter 100 Euro, Freesync vs G-Sync, Speichertechnologie HAMR, So funktioniert ein Netzteil u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Master of Orion*

Das Video zum Fractal Design R6 PCGH Edition war doch schon in der vorigen Ausgabe auf der DVD...?

Und zum Thema Photoshop PC wäre es für mich (und ich denke viele andere auch) interessant wie es sich mit anderen Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen / RAW-Konvertern verhält.
Nicht jeder ist bereit sich in Adobes Abo-Modell zu binden bzw. lohnt es nicht wg. zwei oder drei Fototouren im Jahr jeden Monat zu zahlen...
So ein Report in Bezug auf On1 Photo RAW, Luminar, ACDSee, Capture One, etc wäre super für eine zukünftige Test-Session.


----------



## alalcoolj (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: PCGH 02/2019 (#220): Mit 10 × RTX 2080, i9-9980XE, 4 Ryzen-Boards, DDR4-Kits mit RGB, Gehäuse unter 100 Euro, Freesync vs G-Sync, Speichertechnologie HAMR, So funktioniert ein Netzteil u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Master of Orion*

Euer Artikel zur besten GPU für AMDs 2700X zeigt eindrücklich, dass das CPU-Limit mit einer Radeon z.T. deutlich früher eintritt als mit einer NVidia GPU. Mich würde interessieren, ob sich das auch mit einer Intel CPU beobachten lässt!? Also liegt es am Ryzen oder generell an Radeons?


----------



## blautemple (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: PCGH 02/2019 (#220): Mit 10 × RTX 2080, i9-9980XE, 4 Ryzen-Boards, DDR4-Kits mit RGB, Gehäuse unter 100 Euro, Freesync vs G-Sync, Speichertechnologie HAMR, So funktioniert ein Netzteil u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Master of Orion*



alalcoolj schrieb:


> Euer Artikel zur besten GPU für AMDs 2700X zeigt eindrücklich, dass das CPU-Limit mit einer Radeon z.T. deutlich früher eintritt als mit einer NVidia GPU. Mich würde interessieren, ob sich das auch mit einer Intel CPU beobachten lässt!? Also liegt es am Ryzen oder generell an Radeons?



Das ist ein grundsätzliches Problem. Mit den aktuellen Intel CPUs fällt es nur weniger auf, da die Spieleleistung generell höher ist.


----------



## alalcoolj (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: PCGH 02/2019 (#220): Mit 10 × RTX 2080, i9-9980XE, 4 Ryzen-Boards, DDR4-Kits mit RGB, Gehäuse unter 100 Euro, Freesync vs G-Sync, Speichertechnologie HAMR, So funktioniert ein Netzteil u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Master of Orion*



blautemple schrieb:


> Das ist ein grundsätzliches Problem. Mit den aktuellen Intel CPUs fällt es nur weniger auf, da die Spieleleistung generell höher ist.



Hättest du da mal einen Link, wo das untersucht wurde. In der PCGH kann ich mich leider nicht an einen solchen Test erinnern. Hätte gut in den Artikel gepasst eigentlich.


----------



## therealpixel (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: PCGH 02/2019 (#220): Mit 10 × RTX 2080, i9-9980XE, 4 Ryzen-Boards, DDR4-Kits mit RGB, Gehäuse unter 100 Euro, Freesync vs G-Sync, Speichertechnologie HAMR, So funktioniert ein Netzteil u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Master of Orion*

Schade das beim Photoshop Artikel der allerwichtigste Aspekt - der Monitor - mit nur einem kleinen Satz abgefertigt wurde.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: PCGH 02/2019 (#220): Mit 10 × RTX 2080, i9-9980XE, 4 Ryzen-Boards, DDR4-Kits mit RGB, Gehäuse unter 100 Euro, Freesync vs G-Sync, Speichertechnologie HAMR, So funktioniert ein Netzteil u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Master of Orion*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Im Heft hat sich wohl ein Fehler eingeschlichen.
> 
> Die Gigabyte 2080 Gaming OC wird mit einem Powerlimit maximiert ( 108% ) mit 245 Watt angegeben.
> 
> ...





PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Kurios, denn mittlerweile sind wir es gewöhnt, dass Hardware bei Erscheinen nicht final ist. BIOS-Checks beim Hersteller gehören daher (leider) zur Tagesordnung. Insofern kam das zum Testzeitpunkt aktuelle BIOS zum Einsatz. Du hast garantiert das neueste aufgespielt? Oder war das gar schon drauf? Eine veränderte Boardpower ändert leider die komplette Charakteristik. Sehe ich mir ASAP an, das Muster liegt noch im Lab.
> 
> ...



Ich habe gerade nochmal die BIOS-Files gecheckt – Gigabyte scheint beinahe wöchentlich ein Update zu veröffentlichen. Da kann man niemals up to date sein: GeForce RTX™ 2080 GAMING OC 8G | Graphics Card - GIGABYTE Global 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## olletsag (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: PCGH 02/2019 (#220): Mit 10 × RTX 2080, i9-9980XE, 4 Ryzen-Boards, DDR4-Kits mit RGB, Gehäuse unter 100 Euro, Freesync vs G-Sync, Speichertechnologie HAMR, So funktioniert ein Netzteil u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Master of Orion*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade nochmal die BIOS-Files gecheckt – Gigabyte scheint beinahe wöchentlich ein Update zu veröffentlichen. Da kann man niemals up to date sein: GeForce RTX™ 2080 GAMING OC 8G | Graphics Card - GIGABYTE Global
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Wenn es um die GV-N2080WF3OC-8GC geht, dort hat Gb den ursprünglichen Boostclock um 75MHz angehoben. Das TDP Limit liegt/lag bei 245W, das Target bei um 225W.

300W Limit kann mir persönlich nicht vorstellen. Das wären immerhin 55W mehr. Für einen 104 wäre das zu radikal, wo liegt da die VCore?

Einige der preiswerteren Karten rennen doch schon beim Target ins Limit.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: PCGH 02/2019 (#220): Mit 10 × RTX 2080, i9-9980XE, 4 Ryzen-Boards, DDR4-Kits mit RGB, Gehäuse unter 100 Euro, Freesync vs G-Sync, Speichertechnologie HAMR, So funktioniert ein Netzteil u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Master of Orion*

Limit = Target unter Volllast. Die Frage bei diesem Modell ist, wann die Umstellung auf 245 Watt vollzogen wurde. Anscheinend direkt _nach_ unserem Test, was ich ganz besonders liebe. Es ist nicht mal genug Zeit da, allen Modellen auf den Zahn zu fühlen – und schon gar nicht, ein Modell mehrfach mit unterschiedlichen BIOSen zu testen. 

Es wäre spannend, wenn Besitzer der Karte mal mittels GPU-Z gucken könnten, was das BIOS spricht. 225 Watt waren zumindest in den ersten Chargen Standard, 245 Watt erst seit Kurzem. Damit ändert sich leider alles: Die Karte bekommt eine bessere Leistungsnote, bleibt aber nicht mehr so leise und benötigt mehr Strom -> ganz andere Note.

MfG,
Raff


----------

